

The Sexiest Startup CEOs Alive - sambeau
http://www.businessinsider.com/sexiest-startup-ceos-2013-10?op=1

======
sambeau
I feel I have to make this clear: I submitted this because I'm appalled by it
and I feel it merits discussion by the startup community — not because think
it is a worthy piece of journalism.

I find it shameful that this is the one time I've read about all the female
CEOs shown here: all 19 of them.

Edit: Miscounted 20 female CEOS but there's 19.

------
dragonbonheur
They forgot Jeri Ellsworth of Technical Illusions and Tan Le of Emotiv, as
usual. Not much journalism if they can't keep up with the news. What does sex
have to do with startups anyway?

~~~
forktheif
I think it's what does sex have to do with getting clicks? And the answer is,
a lot.

